# Happy Birthday Ms. Wicked!!



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Birthday Kellie!! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day!*


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday Mrs Wicked. And give your Chocalate lab a kisss from me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLIE*


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## lewlew

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy Birthday Kellie!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Even having a Birthday, you don't look any older.
Happy Birthday K!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thank you ! Thank you!

It's been a wonderful birthday so far! We're in the new house and starting to make some progress on getting our stuff put away.

Internet service was supposed to be hooked up yesterday. The guy said it was all set to go, but it's not working and we don't know when they'll be back to sort it out. We're hanging at Panera!

This is one of my best birthdays in a long time!


----------



## AzKittie74

Have a Very Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

May each Birthday you have get better


----------



## trishaanne

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KELLIE....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!! 

Hey, I never said I could sing! Hope your day is wonderful!!!


----------



## Lotus

Happy Birthday


----------



## randyaz

!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!! Wick ed


----------



## Spookineer

I have no fancy graphics to dazzle you with, just my sincere best wishes to a very cool person. Happy Birthday Kellie!


----------



## beelce

HAPPY B DAY Ms Wicked!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Right now Kelly is Marching to Peoria


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy b-day MW!


----------



## ScareShack

Have a Happy Birthday lady.....you dont look a day over 30


----------



## pyro

Today is your birthday -happy birthday to you--666:devil:


----------



## EMU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Birthday Kellie!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Happy horror day


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Hope You Have A Wonderful Bday Kellie!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happiest Of Birthdays!!!!!!


----------



## DeadSpider

I've have been gone for WAAAAYYYY to long - I almost missed your bday Kellie!!

Hope you have da bestest birthday EVAR.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How wonderful that you are around for another year! Happy B-Day!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday!


----------



## NoahFentz

Happy Birthday...I tried to wrap a Banana for your birthday present but I gave up.


----------



## turtle2778

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLIE!!! I hope this was your best one yet. Have a great day!


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Kellie!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday, Ms W
Hey...do they celebrate birthdays in Peoria?
Or is everyday a holiday?


----------



## Moon Dog

Little late to the party as usual...

Happy Birthday!


----------



## slimy

Happy Birthday to miss Kellie Wicked.......


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Irma


----------



## Ghostess

Happy birthday Kellie!


----------



## Lilly

HappY B Day Mrs W
a new yr for you and a new house 
cool
have a good one


----------



## hawkchucker

Happy b day to the Lovely Kellie. The seamstress to our hearts.


----------



## playfx

Happy Birthday girl, i hope it was a good one!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks so much everybody!!!!!!! You guys are the bestest!!!!!

Internet is up and running! Yay! 

After running a few errands and sorting through some boxes, we had a birthday carrot cake and wine on the deck! It was a lovely day and the new house feels like home...

The added birthday bonus is that yesterday, we sold our house!! We had people come to view on Tuesday night after we cleaned it up and vacated.

Thanks to everybody here for your birthday wishes! I love you all!


----------



## DeathTouch

Got any pictures of the new house?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Not any that we've taken, Mark... But I'll get some over the weekend as we get a few things put away!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Happy birthday to you..boing!


----------



## Fangs

OMG, HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MS . W!!!!!!!!!! sorry i missed it.... sounds like you had a good time!  Now that you have settled, please beautiful lady, send me your new address! Unless of course you want me to send your package to your old address.... :devil: heeheehee LOL

Many many many Late Birthday Hugs to you dear!!!!! -v-v-


----------



## IshWitch

Sorry I'm late!
Hope your birthday was wickedly fun!

Val


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to the sewing queen, Ms. Wicked!!!!! I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!!!!!!


----------

